# "Fast Reply" Bug



## linkmaster03 (Apr 22, 2007)

Whenever I hit the Fast Reply button, it opens up an entirely new window/tab with the reply page on it. Then I have to exit out of it, and then the Fast Reply is open on the page. Can you make it so it doesn't pop up with the new window?


----------



## Costello (Apr 22, 2007)

what web browser are you using?
it's supposed to open in an invisible frame, and it works with all decent web browsers


----------



## linkmaster03 (Apr 22, 2007)

Well fast reply opens, but another window *also* opens. I am using Firefox 2.0.0.3.


----------



## bladetears (Apr 22, 2007)

Go to "Tools - Options - Tabs" and post your settings.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Apr 23, 2007)

New pages should be opened in: New Tab

Warn me when closing multiple tabs: Checked
Warn me when opening multiple tabs might slow down Firefox: Checked
Always show the tab bar: Unchecked
When I open a link in a new tab, switch to it immediately: Unchecked


----------



## Tri-Z (Apr 23, 2007)

i have those same settings except I have open new pages to open in new window.
fast reply works fine for me


----------



## myclock (Apr 24, 2007)

same i got the same settings, wats your browser on? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 try reinstalling the browser


----------



## lagman (Apr 24, 2007)

Do you have tab-related adds for Firefox?


----------



## linkmaster03 (Apr 30, 2007)

Tab related adds? o.O


----------



## Costello (Apr 30, 2007)

I think he means extensions... add-ons, plugins, extensions, etc.


----------



## lagman (Apr 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Apr 30 2007 said:


> I think he means extensions... add-ons, plugins, extensions, etc.



Right.


----------

